# Glacier National Park



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Good morning folks,
Me and the miss's were laying in bed talking about our next "big trip" with the kids 7,10,12. I brought up Glacier National Park. I was wondering if anyone had advise on campgrounds, not really for "KOA" but more on the private type with full hook up Can anyone help?

I truly apperciate your time and help!!!
~John~


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We stayed at a beautiful and quiet private campground in Hungry Horse, MT when we visited Glacier NP in July, 2006. Here's a link to their website: Canyon RV & Campground

Tall pines and firs abound, and a trail at the back of the campground leads down to the Flathead River. And it's only a few miles to the park entrance. Here's a photo of our old Coleman popup (among BIG rigs and trailers):









This was the last trip in our 2000 Coleman - the Outback came about a month later.

Erica was 11 years old at the time and loved the hiking and horseback riding in the park:









Erica on horseback - ready to head out on the trail ride in the mountains - Glacier NP









At the summit of the hike to Hidden Lake (trail-head starts behind the Visitor's Center at Logan Pass).

Hope you have a GREAT trip! We sure did.

Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I went there in 2007, check out my pictures here. We did a week in the backcountry but did some dayhikes to places like Avalanche Creek which I highly recommend:









I also recommend driving the dirt roads on the east side of the park and check out the campgrounds over there, you would never be able to get anything bigger than a PUP there, but beautiful area! Plus the Merc makes one of the best lunches around!









Don't knock the KOA though, at least the one on the East Entrance. We liked it quite a bit and this is coming from someone who spent a week sleeping in a tent in Glacier's backcountry. Sites in the back were big and woodsy, good lil restaurant for a quick meal, nice view of the park and quick access to other areas of the park where you have to leave the park to reach. 









I don't know how much you like steak...but after eating backpacking food I wanted a steak as soon as we got back to civilization. We found one of the only steakhouses near Glacier and saw a huge line at 5pm (they opened at 5:30)...we asked why the lines were so long...someone told us that it was because they served the best steak in the world. I laughed as I have tried steak cooked in various restaurants in 40 states, 5 star restaurants, and in other countries. Well....the Ribeye was $28, weighed about 2lbs, came with wonderful sides...and I kid you not, was the best steak I've ever eaten in my life. We tipped the chef $100 because we were so impressed. Here's the restaurant, about 7 miles from the KOA near another entrance to the park where you will see Griz if you go at dawn:


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the input! After looking at some KAO out there I'm keeping every campground as an option.

John


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Fantastic photo album, Dub! Make's me realize why it's on our list of "do agains."

Mike


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We have been watching this thread closely, We should be getting to glacier on 7/26, We are planning a 2 month trip. We will be leaving glacier on 8/1 and heading to yellowstone. Not sure if we will camp in a private campground or in the national park. We are leaning towards the national park though as the national parks are the theme of this trip. Once u decide where and when let us know and maybe we can have a mini rally.


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Mike
I will keep you in mind we are THINKING about going, maybe that same weekend







One other thing I see your going to the spring roll out rally. I think were going to go also. If we go out west I will be talking to you about it there, for sure.

John


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Dub that is a beautiful photo album. Had a rough week and spent some time watching the slideshow of Glacier National Park smoothed everything out. Thanks for sharing the photographs - Jeremy Hays is quite a talent.

Hope to make a trip there one day...


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We stayed at the West Glacier KOA in about 2002 I believe. We met my brother and his family and my parents so it worked out great. My girls were about 5 and 10 at the time and the KOA was a great place when we weren't sight seeing. I'm not saying it is a perfect place but I would say it is one of the better KOA's we have stayed at. There's lots for the kids to do and they have an ice cream shop with the best huckleberry ice cream. We would probably consider staying there again if we went back.

Enjoy Glacier. It is truly a beautiful park no matter where you stay. There's lots to see. You won't want to miss a thing.

Kelly


----------

